# jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?



## Fragensteller0815 (29 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann durchaus sein, dass schon vergleichbare Einträge bestehen, dann bitte einfach darauf aufmerksam machen...

Neulich merkte ich durch Zustellung einer Abo-Rechnung per mail, dass wohl jemand schindluder mit meinem Namen und meiner E-mail-Adresse treibt. Man hat mich offensichtlich unter meinem Namen mit Mailadresse bei einem zweifelhaften Downloadportal angemeldet, dass nun 96 Euro verlangt.

Ganz abgesehen von der Frage, ob da jemand tatsächlich ein ABo eingegangen ist oder nur in eine Abofalle getappt ist (interessiert mich ja eigentlich nicht): Was kann ich tun, um diesen Kerl (oder diese Dame) ausfindig zu machen und ihm unmissverständlich klar zu machen, dass ich das nicht lustig finde? Tipps bitte

Herzlichen Dank schon jetzt

PS: Bin übrigens Lehrer und es kommen nur Schüler einer 10. Klasse infrage


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Sich die ip die zur Zeit der Anmeldung verwendet wurde geben lassen 
und zur Polizei gehen.

Oder einfach ignorieren ,eine menge Zeit und Stress sparen.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2008)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sich die ip die zur Zeit der Anmeldung verwendet wurde geben lassen und zur Polizei gehen.


Das macht nur wenig Sinn, da die IP-Adresse i.d.R. Schall und Rauch ist - eine Verfolgung zum physikalischen Ursprung ist in D nahezu unmöglich, da der Anmeldezeitpunkt mit der Rechnungsstellung bereits zu lange her ist. Außerem wissen Schüler einer 10. Klasse zumeist, wie sie ihre Herkunft verschleiern können, wenn sie was böses im Schilde führen.




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Oder einfach ignorieren ,eine menge Zeit und Stress sparen.


 :dafuer:



Fragensteller0815 schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun, um diesen Kerl (oder diese Dame) ausfindig zu machen und ihm unmissverständlich klar zu machen, dass ich das nicht lustig finde?


Gar nichts, es sei denn, da verplappert sich mal einer. Ich würde an ihrer Stelle die Hosen vor den Schülern nicht runter lassen und die Angelegenheit besser für mich behlten.


----------



## Fragensteller0815 (30 September 2008)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Herzlichen Dank, 

bei der Polizei war ich schon, IP und ähnliches gibt aber wohl keiner raus. Bleibt mir also nichts über als die Klappe zu halten, denn ich werde mich hüten, an meiner Hose rumzuspielen  - hatte ich auch nicht vor.

Trotzdem nervt mich gehörig (gerade auch als Lehrer), dass anscheinend jeder Idiot unter meinem Namen irgendeinen Mist machen kann und man kaum eine Handhabe hat. Nun ja, wieder eine Erfahrung mehr...

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2008)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



Fragensteller0815 schrieb:


> ....nervt mich gehörig (gerade auch als Lehrer), dass anscheinend jeder Idiot unter meinem Namen irgendeinen Mist machen kann...



Das Problem ist schon uralt. Früher waren das die ungewollten Zeitungsabonnements, die Pizzabestellungen oder Kataloglieferungen. Man hat als Empfänger auch jetzt nur das Problem, dem Ungemach zu begegnen - auf der Rechnung selbst bleibt (wie früher) der Lieferant sitzen.


----------



## Stasthadragon (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

ich würd mich gerne hier anschließen, den ich hab ein änliches problem...jemand scheit meine ip mitzubenutzen... ich wollte via rapidshare etwas laden und es ging nicht weil ich angeblich bereits etwas lade und megavideo kann ich nicht schauen weil ich die 72 Min grenze angeblich überschreitten habe...den umts- stick habe ich erst vor 2 tagen gekauft und habe seitdem weder was von rapidshare geladen noch was von megavideo geschaut òÓ
wie ist das möglich?
und was kann man da machen?


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



Stasthadragon schrieb:


> ich würd mich gerne hier anschließen, den ich hab ein änliches problem...jemand scheit meine ip mitzubenutzen


das ist doch aber ein ganz anderes Thema



Stasthadragon schrieb:


> jemand scheit meine ip mitzubenutzen


eher unwahrscheinlich



Stasthadragon schrieb:


> ...weil ich angeblich bereits etwas lade


Womöglich stimmt diese "Fehler"-meldung nur nicht oder im Hintergrund deiner Anwendungen läuft was, was sich mit Rapidshare nicht "verträgt".


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

IP-Adressen werden teilweise gemeinsam genutzt, durch DSL-Router und NAT, durch Internetprovider durch Proxy-Techniken usw..

Für NAT siehe z.B. Network Address Translation ? Wikipedia

Die IP-Adresse identifiziert unter keinen Umständen einen konkreten Menschen.


----------



## varuna (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



Fragensteller0815 schrieb:


> bei der Polizei war ich schon, IP und ähnliches gibt aber wohl keiner raus.



Doch, wenn die Polizei sich direkt an den Service/Firma wendet, dann geben die auch die mitprotokollierten IP`s raus. Allerdings bringen die nicht viel. Du könntest aber nachfragen, ob dort noch ein anderer Sicherheitsvergleich stattgefunden hat bei der Anmeldung. Zum Beispiel PIN übermittlung auf ein Handy etc. 

varuna


----------



## MoTala (27 November 2009)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Hi Stasthadragon!



Stasthadragon schrieb:


> ich wollte via rapidshare etwas laden und es ging nicht weil ich angeblich bereits etwas lade und megavideo kann ich nicht schauen weil ich die 72 Min grenze angeblich überschreitten habe



Es ist durchaus möglich, daß der "Vormieter" der zugewiesenen IP-Nummer für diese Downloads verantwortlich ist und die Nummer damit quasi "verbrannt" hat. Die Internetverbindung trennen und sich neu einwählen kann da helfen, aber:



Stasthadragon schrieb:


> den umts- stick habe ich erst vor 2 tagen gekauft



Leider soll es wohl so sein, daß zumindest der Anbieter O2 für alle (oder zumindest eine große Anzahl) seiner Nutzer dieselbe öffentliche IP-Nummer hat, also ein gigantisches Netzwerk mit per UMTS angeschlossenen Rechnern über einen Router (oder auch: wenige Router) ans Internet anbindet. Jedenfalls habe ich von Kunden dieses Providers über Probleme wegen Mehrfachnutzung von derselben IP-Nummer gehört. Das "es wird schon geladen" spricht für diese Variante.



Stasthadragon schrieb:


> wie ist das möglich?
> und was kann man da machen?



Wie das möglich ist, habe ich ja erklärt. Was man machen kann: notfalls den Anbieter wechseln. Zumindest bei Medion (Aldi) bekomme ich bei jeder Einwahl eine neue IP-Nummer. Das ist bei Laufzeitverträgen natürlich problematisch.

MoTala


----------



## drboe (28 November 2009)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



MoTala schrieb:


> Leider soll es wohl so sein, daß zumindest der Anbieter O2 für alle (oder zumindest eine große Anzahl) seiner Nutzer dieselbe öffentliche IP-Nummer hat, also ein gigantisches Netzwerk mit per UMTS angeschlossenen Rechnern über einen Router (oder auch: wenige Router) ans Internet anbindet. Jedenfalls habe ich von Kunden dieses Providers über Probleme wegen Mehrfachnutzung von derselben IP-Nummer gehört. Das "es wird schon geladen" spricht für diese Variante.


O2 und andere Anbieter (z. B. eplus) teilen Internet-Nutzern in der Tat eine IP-Adresse zu, die nicht geroutet wird, nämlich aus dem privaten Bereich 10.0.0.0. 



MoTala schrieb:


> Wie das möglich ist, habe ich ja erklärt. Was man machen kann: notfalls den Anbieter wechseln. Zumindest bei Medion (Aldi) bekomme ich bei jeder Einwahl eine neue IP-Nummer. Das ist bei Laufzeitverträgen natürlich problematisch.


Wirklich? Alditalk wird m. W. über eplus abgewickelt. Im eplus-Netz erhält man bei UMTS-Einwahl immer eine Adresse aus dem privaten Block 10.0.0.0. Die aus diesem Bereich zugeteilte, nicht routbare IP-Adresse wird über eine Zahl von Gateways per NAT ins Internet geleitet. D. h., der Effekt ist dann der gleiche wie bei O2. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## kaschnitz (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Auch ich möchte mich zu diesem Thema melden. Gestern bekam ich von einer Linux New Media AG eine Rechnung. Offensichtlich handelt es sich hier um Datenklau. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten. Es kann doch nicht jeder mit meiner Adresse und Daten machen was er will. Ich bin ziemlich sauer. Angeblich soll der Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht werden. gleichzeitig ist auf der Rechnung eine Einzugsermächtigung, die ich unterschreiben soll.

Ich kenne die Fa. nicht. Mich interessiert Linux nicht. Aber wie ihr alle schreibt ist es wichtig der Rg. zu wiedersprechen. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich sie weder im Netz, noch per email, noch irgendetwas auf der Straße bestellt habe.

Kennt von euch jemand die Fa.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand antworten würde. Trotz des immer wieder gleichen leidigen Themas.

:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Die betreffende Firma ist m.W. bisher nicht durch unlauteres Geschäftsgebaren in Erscheinung getreten. In diesem Fall halte ich es für gut möglich, dass irgend jemand aus Jux oder aus Mutwilligkeit fremde Daten (nämlich Deine...) hergenommen hat, um eine Bestellung aufzugeben - aus welchem Grund auch immer. Aber solche Fake-Bestellungen gibt es leider immer wieder, da können sich auch seriöse Dienstleister nie zu 100 % vor schützen.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



kaschnitz schrieb:


> Gestern bekam ich von einer Linux New Media AG eine Rechnung.


Für was für eine  Leistung? 



kaschnitz schrieb:


> Angeblich soll der Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht werden.


Konto beobachten und  zurückbuchen.  Der Laden muß Beweise für die Bestellung vorlegen.


----------



## kaschnitz (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.

Die Rg. geht über Abo Hefte vom 02.11 - 01-11.

Ich muß doch wohl auf jeden Fall Widerspruch einlegen? 
Ich besitze einen kleinen Laden daher sind meine Daten vielen Leuten zugänglich. Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht Sie zu verbergen. Aber das wäre jetzt ein anderes Thema.

Ich bin sauer, dass jeder einfach so mit Daten umgehen kann. Das läßt sich aber wohl leider nicht vermeiden. Mich hat es etwas gewundert dass jeder von einem Konto abbuchen kann ohne meine Einwilligung bzw. Unterschrift..


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



kaschnitz schrieb:


> Mich hat es etwas gewundert dass jeder von einem Konto abbuchen kann ohne meine Einwilligung bzw. Unterschrift..


Das geschieht millionenfach mit wohlwollender Duldung der Banken. Rückruf ungenehmigter 
Lastschriften ist nach der SEPA Regelung bis zu 13 Monate möglich und kostet den
Verursacher 10-15€ pro  Rücklastschrift


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Ein kurzer Widerspruch an den Lieferanten ist in so einem Fall sicher sinnvoll.
Sollte dann doch abgebucht werden (was ich hier nicht erwarte): von der Bank rückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



kaschnitz schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten. Es kann doch nicht jeder mit meiner Adresse und Daten machen was er will.


Eben doch! Das ist das Problem vieler, deren Daten missbraucht werden. Richtig ist so was natürlich nicht eine Straftat womöglich oben drein. Nur klären können wird das Problem wohl niemand, und auch nicht die Polizei.


----------



## kaschnitz (22 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Es geht weiter

Ich habe mit Rückschein widerrufen. Heute sehe ich das der Betrag abgebucht worden ist. Ich habe zurückbuchen lassen. Eine Anzeige habe ich noch nicht gestartet. Ist das wichtig?
Muß ich einen Anwalt einschalten?:wall:

Immer wieder sonntags überrascht micht der Ärger.


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



kaschnitz schrieb:


> Muß ich einen Anwalt einschalten?



Erst wenn ein Klage eintrudeln sollte, was ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich halte 

PS: Ein Mahnbescheid ( der ebenfalls unwahrscheinlich ist) kann selber erledigt werden 
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



kaschnitz schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige habe ich noch nicht gestartet. Ist das wichtig?


Nein, soll das doch das "geschädigte" Unternehmen machen. Aufklären kann die Ursache die Polizei höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.


----------



## kaschnitz (1 September 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Guten Tag

mein Prolbem ist leider noch nicht erledigt. Dem Vertrieb Media habe ich widerrufen. Alle unberechtigten Buchungen zurückbuchen lassen.
Gestern kam von einem Anwalt ein Brandes ein Schreiben. Ich wäre angebich auf einer Erotika Seite gewesen mit einer Web-Adresse [email protected]. kennt jemand dieses Netz. Mir ist es völlig unbekannt. Bei meinem ersten Besuch bei der Polizei lehnten diese es ab eine Anzeige aufzunehmen bzw. meinte der Beamte. "In den Paperkorb".

Gruß
kachnitz:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



kaschnitz schrieb:


> ...meinte der Beamte. "In den Paperkorb".



Gar nicht verkehrt.

So ist es wohl auch hier.

Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Das sind aber für Dich letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.

Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Nach einigen albernen Drohschreiben schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Ich würde an ihrer Stelle, die Polizei und eine [ edit] verbraucherzentrale hinzuziehen. Da ist man auf der sicheren Seite.Aber warum glauben sie, das es um einen Schüler handelt?Ich würde den Kreis der Verdächtigen nicht so schnell eingrenzen. Es könnte sich auch um einen Kollegen oder eine Kollegin handeln, oder ein gemeiner Nachbar.

Ein Schüler ist möglich, aber bestimmt nicht die einzige Person, die in Frage kommt.Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*

Liebstes /unregistriert/

sag mir einen Grund warum man das tun sollte ...
Derjenige der mein Bestes will muß beweisen daß er mein Bestes auch verdient sonst bleibt das zukünftig sein Bestes nämlich immer noch mein Bestes und der Beweis daß mein Bestes auch wirklich mein Bestes ist ist zu meinem Besten nämlich bestens flüssiger als Wasser nämlich bestens überflüssig ... :sun:
Alles verstanden?


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: jemand benutzt meine Daten - was tun?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich würde an ihrer Stelle, die Polizei und eine [ edit] verbraucherzentrale hinzuziehen. Da ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


Nix da! Damit eröffnet man nur ein (zumeist unsinniges) Verfahren und weckt Hoffnungen in sich, bei denen i. d. R. mit einer Einstellungsverfügung einer StA selbige beerdigt werden.

Außerdem gibt es (und das ist bei der Einschaltung einer Verbraucherzentrale das selbe) keine Schnittstelle und keinen Verfahrensgrund, der die Begehrlichkeiten in Einklang bringen würde.


----------

